# Voice Actors



## Flareth (Jun 30, 2008)

What voices actors do you like? Which ones can you not stand?

My favorite voice actors are Rob Paulsen (Pinky, Yakko, Carl) and John Kricfalusi (Original voice of Ren from Ren and Stimpy). I also like Billy West (Stimpy, Doug, does a few Looney Toons in more recent things) but one voice he did just drives me to the edge (After John got fired from Ren and Stimpy, Billy took over Ren).

So, now you share your favorites.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 30, 2008)

*ROB PAULSEN IS MY GOD*
i also have the same birthday as him :DDDD

Jess Harnell, Maurice Lamarche and Tress MacNeille are pretty rad too


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jun 30, 2008)

The main cast of The Simpsons.

Ooh, and Luci Christian (Yukari Tanazaki). She's perfect for the role.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 30, 2008)

> Jess Harnell, Maurice Lamarche and Tress MacNeille are pretty rad too


Yes they are....

I knew you'd come here with the Animaniacs cast. I'm starting to get into it.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 30, 2008)

Flareth said:


> Yes they are....
> 
> I knew you'd come here with the Animaniacs cast. I'm starting to get into it.


Lol seems like I'm still associated with it then :B


----------



## Flareth (Jun 30, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Lol seems like I'm still associated with it then :B


At least to me. I also like the old Pokemon cast, Jolty's choices, and the Invader zim Cast. (Tallest Purple's voice is the same as Waffle's! And Pleakley's! SPLEE!)

I also love Stitch's voice.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 30, 2008)

Flareth said:


> At least to me. I also like the old Pokemon cast, Jolty's choices, and the Invader zim Cast. (Tallest Purple's voice is the same as Waffle's! And Pleakley's! SPLEE!)
> 
> I also love Stitch's voice.


OH KEVIN MCDONALD I FORGOT HIM (Waffle!)


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 30, 2008)

Ellen McLain and no one else.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 30, 2008)

Cam Clarke, Kari Walghren, David Hayter, Tara Strong, James Arnold-Taylor, Jennifer Hale... and others.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 30, 2008)

The classic Pokemon voices
The Animaniacs cast

But to name a few specifics, Terri Hawkes (she did the English voice of Sailor Moon in the DIC dub, and did it well) And who can forget the great Mel Blanc?


----------



## Timmy (Jun 30, 2008)

Kumiko Watanabe just because Keroro fuck yeah!


----------



## Ruby (Jun 30, 2008)

Grey DeLisle.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 30, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Grey DeLisle.


YESSS.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

Ruby said:


> DeLisle is in shows that seemed completely unconnected until I found out about her.  She plays so many different characters.


 Yeah, she can play so many different types. She's also a pretty good VA.


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

Kirk Thornton or Crispin Freeman. P=

Though I have a soft spot for Liam O'Brien, since he voiced one of my favourite villain characters. :3


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 1, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Cam Clarke, Kari Walghren, David Hayter, Tara Strong, James Arnold-Taylor, Jennifer Hale... and others.


And how could I forget Jennifer Hale. She did wonders on Avatar.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 1, 2008)

Ryan Drummond, Colleen O'Shaunessey, Haley Joel Osment, James Earl Jones, etc.


----------



## Lili (Jul 1, 2008)

Likes:
Dan Green, voice of Knuckles The Echidna (Sonic X, Sonic Heroes, Sonic Riders), Lucario, Mewtwo, Hudson Horseachio(Viva Pinata) and some appearences on Kappa Mikey. He rules, dude.

Jael(don't know how to spell it) 'Urkel' White, voice of Sonic the Hedgehog(Sonic Underground, AoSTH) and Manic the Hedgehog(Sonic Underground).

Hates:
Jason Griffith, voice of Sonic the Hedgehog(Sonic X, Sonic Heroes, Sonic Riders).

Mr. White, but only when he voices Sonia the Hedgehog(Sonic Underground).


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 1, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> And how could I forget Jennifer Hale. She did wonders on Avatar.


Cam Clarke voiced Toph's dad, too. Those two seem to do _everything_ together. 

Clarke and Quintin Flynn (Raiden, Axel, Kon), too.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

My favorite is KENN, but I don't have a voice actor who I don't like.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 4, 2008)

Derek Stephen Prince. I don't know, I just love his voice. Although he doesn't always get cast for the best characters. (Dear God, what did he do to Veemon. ; ;)

Also Steve Blum. Most people have probably heard this guy's voice in the form of one character or another.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 4, 2008)

Aya Hirano and Saeko Chiba.

They are my goddesses.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 4, 2008)

Seth Green is good, too!


----------

